# 2012 MLEFIAA Firearms Instructor Development Conference



## M4USER (Dec 18, 2006)

The 2012 MLEFIAA Conference will be held at the Harvard Sportsman's Club September 25-27. We have a full program this year with 23 different modules on the schedule. Topics include Select Fire, MPTC Advanced Instructor, MPTC Less Lethal Instructor, LEOSA, and much much more. Cost remains a very affordable $195 for members. Non-members are welcome as well at a slightly higher fee. There is no better deal for LE firearms training here in the north east. For more information, the conference catalog and registration details, go to www.mlefiaa.org.


----------

